# Pete the Pigeon



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Here are some shots of my pet pigeon, Pete.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derreck, 

Nice photos! Looks like your pet pigeon, Pete, is living the "good life" Is your bird a single pet or do you have another? 

Thanks for sharing these sweet pictures


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Derrick,

Well, I'm so glad to finally get a good look at Pete. That is one beautiful and content looking hen.

Love the way she decorated her nest, it looks quite comfy.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi decabrent,


The secod image of Pete in the nest, where her eyes and top of her head are j-u-s-t visible, is my favorite...

Various of mine have done that sometimes, if I lower my head a little, I see them slowly raise theirs to be able to peek. 

What is Pete's story?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Pete is a very sweet hen, very cute. At the present, she is a single pet. I am contemplating getting her a mate sometime w/in the next few months. She has her run of the back room in my house, and to a large degree, she has paper-trained herself. She confines her poo activity to the newspaper on top of the cabinet where her nest is, and newspaper on the top shelf of the computer stand.

I found Pete about six months ago, waddling near my front door. At first, thought she was a bold pigeon when she walked past me w/o so much as trying to fly. About a half hour later, I came out and saw that she was still in my front yard ... with a cat looking on from a neighbor's yard. I managed to catch her and put her in my backyard, which is fenced, for the night w/ bread and water. The next day it was going to rain, so I went to Petsmart and bought her as big a cage as I could, as well as some seed and accessories. Took her to the vet a few days later (first appt I could get) and he gave her internal medicine for parasites, as well as a mites/lice dusting ... so she would be safe to keep in the house while recuperating. I also had to apply an ant-inflammatory gel to her wing and leg twice/day for about a month or so. The vet called it the first time we visited -- he said "she's grown to trust you in just a few days ... I think you may have a pet." And ... the vet was right. 

We've bonded -- she bobs her head up and down with me, she gives me peck kisses on the nose, eyebrows and goatee (when I grow one). But she is still not thrilled about my hands, so when I raise them in any way, she usually scoots or flies away. We've also not reached the stage of hand-feeding. She trusts me a lot, though. She even comes off her eggs/dummy eggs when I'm in the room because she feels safe.

Quick question -- from the pictures, does anyone have an idea of how old Pete is?

Thanks again to all of you on this site who have helped me w/ questions and advice over the past few months. Invaluable is the only way to describe your help, advice and cameraderie.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derreck, 

What a touching a tender story of how you came to acquire "Pete"...I do remember some of the details now and I should have because I've read your threads 

I'm glad to hear that Pete has bonded with you so nicely but it's also very thoughtful of you to think of her best interests down the road in possibly getting her a real mate. Pigeons are gregarious birds by nature, and thrive in their own company. NOT that I'm saying your bird is unhappy but I think she will appreciate a real mate

Just remember to replace any eggs with dummies, this suggestion has been brought up and debated many times in our forum but it's VERY important. If you have no problems with future squabs, then great, but if you don't want any future offspring, fake eggs are a must

Thanks for taking the time to remind me of your story and share all the details, Pete is in very good hands over there


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Derrick, Pete is one lucky little pij to have found you. She is so pretty.
I can't tell by looking at her what age she'd be but if I had to guess, she was a fledgling when you got her.

Maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Loved Pete's story Derrick.
Thank you for sharing it, & her photos, with us. She's a sweety.  

Cindy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think I like the pic where the pigeon is just peaking over the bowl - you can only see the eyes and the tail. It's so cute and funny!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

the pidgie is soooo cute!!! i want another bird, but im in no rush. i hope i get as lucky as you.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Great story of how Pete came to you and excellent pics too, she looks very content 
Regards
Alaska


----------

